# >>----------> Ontarget7 Custom Tuning Thread >>------------->>



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AT Member Nocked Out wrapping his up right now

29"/73#
456 Gr arrow with loaded string
300 fps


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards and chrono speeds


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

28"@ 66.5# and 268 fps with a 455 grain arrow.


----------



## Pulse76 (Oct 30, 2011)

Daniel75, that color combo on the strings is killer!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

At Member Deer310sg finishing up as well

Faktor 30 
28/61.5#
360 Gr loaded string
296 fps


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards and chrono speeds


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Pulse76 said:


> Daniel75, that color combo on the strings is killer!


Thanks! Sunset orange and silver with a black pin stripe.


----------



## Pulse76 (Oct 30, 2011)

Shane, I'll take some pics of groups with my Faktor 34 this weekend.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Very cool thread Shane. You do a great job on bows and it will be nice to see them all here together. Slow down my searching a bit. 

Great looking strings so far.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

I always enjoy these pics. Always cool stuff


----------



## Nocked Out (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome pics Shane maybe I should of got colored strings lol but I like the all black look on this bow.


----------



## smokey beans (Mar 11, 2013)

What strings do you use? What's it cost for a tune and a new string? How far out are you for a turn around time. Thanks in advance. Danny


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

View attachment 1928828
View attachment 1928829
here's mine Shane worked his magic on it last September and it's still driving tacks!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah Shane by the way was at my range this afternoon fifth shot I busted ANOTHER arrow bro! I've broken 4 since you had it! Guess your work is just that good  time to stop shooting the same spot I suppose.. Regardless I am glad you started a thread in regards to this you do amazing work!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh yeah tom (ex-wolverine) strings LOVE these strings haven't moved a bit, thanks again fellas!! Gotta get the wife's bow to you when leagues over Shane, I'll be in touch


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Those strings look terrific Shane. I'm sure it's a shooter. Can't wait to try it on those Mo. gobblers.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

sweet looking rigs. I guess I don't understand though why a guy would want someone else to tune a bow for you, or how? shouldn't you get different results with different people shooting the same bow?


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Tipsntails7 said:


> sweet looking rigs. I guess I don't understand though why a guy would want someone else to tune a bow for you, or how? shouldn't you get different results with different people shooting the same bow?


Shane tuned my bow, I got it back and was able to shoot bare shafts/ fletched touching out to 20 yards. I also let mechanics tune my cars and trucks. Why would a person not want a professional to work on their equipment. CO


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

smokey beans said:


> What strings do you use? What's it cost for a tune and a new string? How far out are you for a turn around time. Thanks in advance. Danny


Sending him a PM is the best way to get fast answers. I know he is doing tunes tonight and might not check the thread.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are very cool pics...keep them coming.

TEXAS


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

COArrow said:


> Shane tuned my bow, I got it back and was able to shoot bare shafts/ fletched touching out to 20 yards. I also let mechanics tune my cars and trucks. Why would a person not want a professional to work on their equipment. CO


well I guess that's the difference. I don't let anyone touch my car or my bow. if it shoots and you like it that's all that matters. wasn't bashing more just wondering about results and motives as to why. heck half the fun for me is tuning, car or bow.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

smokey beans said:


> What strings do you use? What's it cost for a tune and a new string? How far out are you for a turn around time. Thanks in advance. Danny


Ya send Shane a pm, he'll get to ya quickly. He is busy as all get out though! This is my second Hoyt Shane has done. These strings were done by Wes at Stage 1. Looks pretty darn sharp if ya ask me!


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

Tipsntails7 - I had my local pro shop assist me with tuning my new bow (not purchased from them). Adjust rest, twist/untwist cables, twist/untwist yokes... bow press/hooter shooter assistance. In less than an hour, I had bare shafts and fletched hitting together with same orientation at 20 yd. indoor range. 

Was my tune as good as what the tuners here on AT do? I have no idea... but I do know that it was pretty convenient for me to walk in the shop and an hour later, walk out with a well-tuned bow. Guess I'm just fortunate to have a good shop so close to home. If I didn't, these AT tuners would be getting my business. I'm learning, but with a shop so close with reasonable prices and excellent tech... I don't see a need to buy or build a bow press and draw board.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

E 32 just a few weeks back


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

COArrow said:


> Shane tuned my bow, I got it back and was able to shoot bare shafts/ fletched touching out to 20 yards. I also let mechanics tune my cars and trucks. Why would a person not want a professional to work on their equipment. CO


Glad she is shooting well for you ! Found a pic of your E 35


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a few in the works right now


----------



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

@Tipsntails7: not everybody has the ability or equipment to do what you do to your own bow. Be glad you have the time/knowledge to work on your own equipment. You are far and above most archers.
As for the rest of general hunting and archery enthusiasts who don't have that, they use people like shane, tony, alan, wolverine to help them. I have been trying to learn how to do what they do for everybody on my own, only because of the help they give me. There is NO WAY I could figure out all of this on my own. 
That being said, thank you to you shane, tony, alan, wolverine, javeline(sp?), cracker, and everyone else that knows 100X what we know, but yet tries to explain everything to our dumb asses what we are doing wrong! This drink is to you guys!
Chris


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Shane keep up the great work.
You will have mine soon.


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Joebert said:


> Yeah Shane by the way was at my range this afternoon fifth shot I busted ANOTHER arrow bro! I've broken 4 since you had it! Guess your work is just that good  time to stop shooting the same spot I suppose.. Regardless I am glad you started a thread in regards to this you do amazing work!


Thanks guys !

Glad she is holding up well and still driving tacks ! Look forward to hearing from you soon.

Shane


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

that green full throttle looks sweet.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up. Great tuner, and even better person.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Shane, how many FPS over IBO do you average on your tunes? you might not even keep that kind of data but it seems most of the tunes you do on the Hoyts come in over IBO. I am impressed at the numbers that Faktor was putting out that you posted!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> Here is a few in the works right now


That CS30 look familiar


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

MELLY-MEL said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up. Great tuner, and even better person.


Could not agree more. Shane tuned my Spyder 30 and G3 Element. Both came back shooting better than ever. 

I feel that if I am going to spend my hard earned money on a new bow, rest, quiver, arrows, stab, sight, release broad heads, I want the bow to shoot the best it can. 

I own a press and drawboard and do all of the little work myself, but I want my primary bow to be set up by someone who knows all the little nuances to tune my bow correctly. I lack the knowledge and the time to do this myself so I am thankful there are guys like Shane to help.


----------



## Nocked Out (Oct 22, 2013)

flinginairos said:


> Shane, how many FPS over IBO do you average on your tunes? you might not even keep that kind of data but it seems most of the tunes you do on the Hoyts come in over IBO. I am impressed at the numbers that Faktor was putting out that you posted!


My CST IBO at 346. 73lbs 29inch draw 456gr arrow at 300 fps.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Got it back up

Thanks guys !


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Ready for more pics. I like the good tunes and string colors.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

2012 PSE EVO 
85lbs 28" 438grs @ 318fps
Gold Tip Big Game 100 .250 spine cut at 26.5" carbon to carbon

John's Custom Strings by Breathn

Assembled and tuned by Ontarget7


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AT Moderator Baz77

27/62
436 gr arrow with loaded string
265 fps


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

MELLY-MEL said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up. Great tuner, and even better person.


Yes indeed. Did a great job on my CS34.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is the chrono speeds


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks great can't wait to get her home and start shooting!


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Well done. Nice work and great pics..
All the Best 
WAAC


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

My element is there now. Cant wait to get it back and see what a real tuned hoyt is like!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> Shane, how many FPS over IBO do you average on your tunes? you might not even keep that kind of data but it seems most of the tunes you do on the Hoyts come in over IBO. I am impressed at the numbers that Faktor was putting out that you posted!


Pretty typical on the Hoyts to come in over. Even this year with a little tweaking with the Z5 cams I have been getting at least 4-12 fps over depending on cam# and draw length.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Abroussard said:


> My element is there now. Cant wait to get it back and see what a real tuned hoyt is like!


Even Shane's expert work wont help YOUR shooting bro . Glad I was able to get you and the Hoyt pointed in the right direction


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

looking good bro..


----------



## muleydude (Jun 1, 2012)

I've got two bows with Shane right now and can't wait to get them back. He's done three other bows for me in the past, and I've been more than pleased with his work.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

muleydude said:


> I've got two bows with Shane right now and can't wait to get them back. He's done three other bows for me in the past, and I've been more than pleased with his work.


They are in route and headed back to you bro. 

Thanks as always

Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> Even Shane's expert work wont help YOUR shooting bro . Glad I was able to get you and the Hoyt pointed in the right direction


LOL ! 

Thanks Bro !


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Breathn said:


> looking good bro..


Thanks John, your strings are top notch as well


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

back to the top for a great guy


----------



## muleydude (Jun 1, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> They are in route and headed back to you bro.
> 
> Thanks as always
> 
> Shane


Thanks again!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Vector 32 is shooting great 28.5 draw #70 IBO 336. Love the string and Shane's work and customer service was top notch.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Vector 32 is shooting great 28.5 draw #70 IBO 336. Love the string and Shane's work and customer service was top notch.


Thanks bro ! Glad she is shooting well for you.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PSE Full Throttle
28/60
313 gr arrow with loaded string @ 319 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards with the CX CXL arrows


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

That's green all right.


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

Shane is hands down the most competent hoyt tuner I've ever had the privilege of working with. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> PSE Full Throttle
> 28/60
> 313 gr arrow with loaded string @ 319 fps
> 
> Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards with the CX CXL arrows




Full Throttle with DNA SP cams.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Spyder Turbo
28.5/70#
432 gr arrow loaded string 
297 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)

im excited to see what you do with the spirit


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bhill12 said:


> im excited to see what you do with the spirit


I should be on that one for you next week

Thanks
Shane


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see how my elite turns out! Thanks again shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ssmith10 said:


> Can't wait to see how my elite turns out! Thanks again shane


You bet bro ! Yours is on the list for next week as well.

Thanks 
Shane


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Great thread Shane. Really enjoying the pics.


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's mine 
Mathews heli-M
28" 70# 450 gr arrow ish lol








Don't look at arrow on bow in pic it's not even setting on the rest it's hitting my wife's bow. 
Here is the arrows after tune








Broadhead an field point


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice work shane you always turn out a Nice product. That full throttle with dna sp cams looks really nice. My dad just got his skulls full throttle today and I'm on week 14 waiting for my olive brown dna sp and i can't wait until it comes my supra is getting lonely lol. Anyways nice work and keep up the work.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

chaded said:


> Full Throttle with DNA SP cams.


That's better. I was thinking that was the slowest full throttle made!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

c5mrr270 said:


> That's better. I was thinking that was the slowest full throttle made!!!


Yep, sorry I didn't post that it was not the Full Throttle cam. Very smooth draw with still very good speeds with the SP cams thou.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DeepFried said:


> Great thread Shane. Really enjoying the pics.





thebeav said:


> Nice work shane you always turn out a Nice product. That full throttle with dna sp cams looks really nice. My dad just got his skulls full throttle today and I'm on week 14 waiting for my olive brown dna sp and i can't wait until it comes my supra is getting lonely lol. Anyways nice work and keep up the work.



Thanks guys ! I will keep them coming every chance I get


----------



## EODRay (Apr 10, 2014)

Are you ambidextrous and tune the left handers as well Shane?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

EODRay said:


> Are you ambidextrous and tune the left handers as well Shane?


Yes I do


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I think you are trying to make the bare shafts hard to see on purpose. ;-)


----------



## DeAdEye15 (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice work Shane! I'm aspiring to reach your level of tuning. Just ordered a new set of strings about 5 minutes ago so I guess I get to start all over again. Had the Faktor 34 driving tacks and staking field points with broadheads, bareshafts with fletched. I guess it'll be more practice. I've learned a lot by following your threads. Thanks.


----------



## DeAdEye15 (Sep 28, 2013)

You should post your complete tuning process. I bet it would be a very popular thread.:wink:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Spyder Turbo 
29.5/59#
362 Gr arrow with loaded string @ 307 fps. Factory string in for tune on this one.

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


















Thanks Guys !


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, sorry I didn't post that it was not the Full Throttle cam. Very smooth draw with still very good speeds with the SP cams thou.


Why not just shoot a DNA SP? Lol same speed with better riser


----------



## AZarchery003 (Jul 23, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Spyder Turbo
> 29.5/59#
> 362 Gr arrow with loaded string @ 307 fps. Factory string in for tune on this one.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Shane! Can't wait to see if he likes it. As always your service and expertise are top notch!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Shane, this faktor is shooting lights out dude! I'll post up some pics. Thanks again, Mike.


----------



## 3-D BUSTER X (May 31, 2007)

EODRay said:


> Are you ambidextrous and tune the left handers as well Shane?


Shane can tune a damn snow shovel handle with fishing line tied to both ends to shoot lights out at 30 yards !! 
Work looks great Shane !!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys ! 

I really enjoy getting the most out of arrow flight through the tuning process. 

Sneak peak of next weeks bows to do


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Few string pics


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Very nice looking threads brother.


----------



## NYbowhunter43 (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks like some nice work. What kind of results do you get with one cam bows?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

NYbowhunter43 said:


> Looks like some nice work. What kind of results do you get with one cam bows?


I shoot for the same results with all bows. Have owned quite a few single cams as well. Just got done with a Creed last week if that is what you are referring to in your sig ?
Bareshafts were perfect with fletched


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

deer310sg said:


> Shane, this faktor is shooting lights out dude! I'll post up some pics. Thanks again, Mike.


Glad she is shooting great for you and look forward to the pics

Thanks
Shane


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

3-D BUSTER X said:


> Shane can tune a damn snow shovel handle with fishing line tied to both ends to shoot lights out at 30 yards !!
> Work looks great Shane !!


That made me LMAO!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

I believe one of those for next week is mine...looking forward to it. I am also digging the silver/red w/ black pinstriped strings. Thanks Shane!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BoHunter0210 said:


> I believe one of those for next week is mine...looking forward to it. I am also digging the silver/red w/ black pinstriped strings. Thanks Shane!


You would be correct ! Thank You, as well !


----------



## lfras (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice and professional guy to deal with.


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

In the works


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## Pulse76 (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, I'm going to go with that clear serving next time. You can barely tell it's there!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> In the works


Love that color combo.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is some final pics and specs including bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chrono reading and specs
CS 30 #3 cam in the A slot 28" with a 420 gr arrow @ 268 fps @ 61#


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elite Spirit in the works








Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Finally an OT7 thread for your fans instead of your stalkers. Nice work I wouldn't expect anything less from you.


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)

is the teal a pinstripe on the spirit?


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Ahhhhhh. Nice to see the Spirit.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bhill12 said:


> is the teal a pinstripe on the spirit?


Yes sir. looks great !


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Shane do you got time on Thursday after work for a local boy to swing by so you can work your magic?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Keep on wishing there Tom.
Shane is a busy man.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

View attachment 1933015


I see my strings! I think? looks like my bow isn't on the short list yet though. I promise I wont be mad if I see a robinhood out of my SHO  keep posting to this thread, this is fantastic!!! loving seeing all the prettied up bows and the results to boot!! :darkbeer:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Hey Shane do you got time on Thursday after work for a local boy to swing by so you can work your magic?


This Thursday would be tough but give me a call and we can work something out

Thanks
Shane



Diekmann said:


> View attachment 1933015
> 
> 
> I see my strings! I think? looks like my bow isn't on the short list yet though. I promise I wont be mad if I see a robinhood out of my SHO  keep posting to this thread, this is fantastic!!! loving seeing all the prettied up bows and the results to boot!! :darkbeer:


You would be correct. More than likely I will be starting on your SHO the first part of next week.

Thanks Guys and Gals !
Shane


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Shane any word on strings yet.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MICCOX said:


> Shane any word on strings yet.


They are in route 

Thanks


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

that's cool


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

You have any numbers on the Elite Spirit?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Heres spirit numbers from someone else in a different thread:

My fiancé is shooting a 2012 PSE Choas one cam. I have been wanting her to try the Spirit, so she finally went to the shop and tried it out. Her current set up is 25.7", 46lbs, and a 298 grain arrow with a loop and peep. She shot 5 shots through the chronograph and averaged 238fps. Then she shot the Spirit through the chronograph @ 25" (they didn't have a 26"), 46lbs, & the same arrow @ 226fps with just a peep. I thought the Spirit would have been a lot faster than it was. I am by no means bashing the Elite Spirit in any way at all.*
According to the Elite catalog the Elite Spirit @ 25",60lbs, & 300 grain arrow @ 274-277fps. So you would figure 14lbs less weight = 28fps. 274-28 = 246 so where is the extra 20fps?



chaded said:


> You have any numbers on the Elite Spirit?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

chaded said:


> You have any numbers on the Elite Spirit?


Here is the final specs on the Spirit
25/41.5# 
317 gr arrow Dloop, peep and kisser
216 fps


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)

The spirit Is my wife's bow and at the shop with her old hot pursuit arrows and stock strings it shot 200 fps

It has Easton Carbon ion arrows now so not sure how much speed was picked up from them


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Spyder Turbo

29/60#
426 gr arrow, loop and peep
279.6 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chrono reading


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Chrono reading


Great numbers. Can't wait for mine. Really like the snow camo.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> You would be correct. More than likely I will be starting on your SHO the first part of next week.
> 
> Thanks Guys and Gals !
> Shane


Cant wait to see the strings on it, I hope that color combo will look as sick on the bow as it did in my head :tongue:


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AT Member Reiningfish

Elite Answer

29/53#
378 gr arrow with peep and loop
268 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks good! Those strings look sharp!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chrono reading


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> AT Member Reiningfish
> 
> Elite Answer
> 
> ...


Thank You Shane!!!


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

I just got a bow that you tuned from tradermike shoots awesome you will be getting my business in the future


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Reiningfish said:


> Thank You Shane!!!


Thank You !
You are welcome !
Will be shipping back to you today



still searchin said:


> I just got a bow that you tuned from tradermike shoots awesome you will be getting my business in the future


Glad it's shooting well for you and look forward to doing business with you in the future

Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Liking this combo up against Max-1 camo


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MICCOX said:


> bump


Here are your strings bro


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Here are your strings bro


Those are sharp!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Here are your strings bro


Those look sweet can't wait to see them on the bow.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Liking this combo up against Max-1 camo


Man those are nice. Dark brown, buckskin, with flo green pinstripe?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Liking this combo up against Max-1 camo


Love that combo Shane. Gonna look great on Max 1.


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

Monday bump!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Great numbers. Can't wait for mine. Really like the snow camo.


Here is your Spyder Turbo and bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, that's great shooting right there!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Isn't shooting the bare shaft inside the fletched shaft cheating somehow???? ;-)


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Here is your Spyder Turbo and bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


Showoff lol


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

wait you robinhooded and then had more to tune or got close then tuned then robinhooded?!?!?!?!? cause if i was me i would prolly call arrow in arrow point of impact just about good enough


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Isn't shooting the bare shaft inside the fletched shaft cheating somehow???? ;-)


Only on AT my friend LOL


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Darn, there goes another arrow...oh well, lol. Thanks Shane! Any spec numbers?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Darn, there goes another arrow...oh well, lol. Thanks Shane! Any spec numbers?


Sorry about the arrow bro, I will get you final spec numbers this evening. Also I will check if I have some extra FMJ's around and send you a replacement 

Thanks
Shane


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Sorry about the arrow bro, I will get you final spec numbers this evening. Also I will check if I have some extra FMJ's around and send you a replacement
> 
> Thanks
> Shane


Don't worry about it. I have lots of arrows. I love the strings and am excited about you tuning it. I am like a kid in a candy store right now. Awesome job!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Only on AT my friend LOL


That could be the quote for most of what I see posted on here lately. 

Nice work as always bro.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Sorry about the arrow bro, I will get you final spec numbers this evening. Also I will check if I have some extra FMJ's around and send you a replacement
> 
> Thanks
> Shane


That's amazing, even offering to replace arrows.... That's customer service right there. I wish I had to worry about replacing arrows because of other arrows!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Diekmann said:


> That's amazing, even offering to replace arrows.... That's customer service right there. I wish I had to worry about replacing arrows because of other arrows!


I agree 100%. Great customer service. I for one have never been able to do that. Busted a few knocks but haven't robin hooded an arrow...yet! Shane made it look easy with a bare shaft, lol.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

yeah i think he should turn aim assist off


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Darn, there goes another arrow...oh well, lol. Thanks Shane! Any spec numbers?


Here are your spec # bro
27.50/62# with peep and loop
430 gr arrow @ 275 fps
392 gr arrow @ 286 fps


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Here are your spec # bro
> 27.50/62# with peep and loop
> 430 gr arrow @ 275 fps
> 392 gr arrow @ 286 fps


Awesome numbers! Thanks bro!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Awesome numbers! Thanks bro!


Your welcome

It will ship out later today

Thank You !


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just an update, 

I have been a little back logged and will be taking off work tomorrow and Friday to work on some of your bows. 

Thanks for your patience and business

Shane


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I had the great fortune of meeting Shane yesterday. I'm lucky enough to live an hour away and made the trip to drop of a couple of bows to him. When he says he is back logged he isn't kidding! The stacks of boxes sitting there waiting to be opened is insane. Not to mention the row of bows that are above the work bench waiting for the magic touch. Meeting Shane was a treat. He is just as nice in person as he appears to be on the forum. The fact that he is willing to take a couple of days off from his job in order to get peoples bows finished should attest to that. He truly cares about giving your rig the attention it deserves. I will be waiting like the rest of you while my Addiction is in his care.

Shane you should post a picture of that arrow stash you got! When you told that guy about looking around for an arrow to replace after the Robin Hood. Yeah I'm sure you probably do have one laying around.


----------



## smokey beans (Mar 11, 2013)

Shane the suspense is killing me I can't wait to see it all done and shoot the beast!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

smokey beans said:


> Shane the suspense is killing me I can't wait to see it all done and shoot the beast!


Hoping to be on the 360 middle to end of next week

Thanks Bro


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

smokey beans said:


> Shane the suspense is killing me I can't wait to see it all done and shoot the beast!


Your not the only one!


----------



## smokey beans (Mar 11, 2013)

Ya I know! Just can't wait to put the RPM haters to rest.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bear Archery Agenda 7


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice looking threads, Looks way good! Can't wait to see how mine turns out. Keep up the good work shane!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Abroussard said:


> Your not the only one!


Shooting for yours this Friday

Thanks for your patience


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Am 35


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I had the great fortune of meeting Shane yesterday. I'm lucky enough to live an hour away and made the trip to drop of a couple of bows to him. When he says he is back logged he isn't kidding! The stacks of boxes sitting there waiting to be opened is insane. Not to mention the row of bows that are above the work bench waiting for the magic touch. Meeting Shane was a treat. He is just as nice in person as he appears to be on the forum. The fact that he is willing to take a couple of days off from his job in order to get peoples bows finished should attest to that. He truly cares about giving your rig the attention it deserves. I will be waiting like the rest of you while my Addiction is in his care.
> 
> Shane you should post a picture of that arrow stash you got! When you told that guy about looking around for an arrow to replace after the Robin Hood. Yeah I'm sure you probably do have one laying around.



It was a pleasure meeting you and looking forward to tuning up those Obsessions

Thanks for the kind words and see you soon.

Shane


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Shooting for yours this Friday
> 
> Thanks for your patience


No problem shane! No doubt it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ssmith10 said:


> Nice looking threads, Looks way good! Can't wait to see how mine turns out. Keep up the good work shane!


Thanks bro

Yours I am shooting for this Friday as well


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey Aaron, at least you'll know it shot good once. lmao


----------



## DES1975 (Nov 7, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Bear Archery Agenda 7



Shane,the strings look great.Your recommendation on color choice was spot on.Cant wait to shoot it.Thanks again bud.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DES1975 said:


> Shane,the strings look great.Your recommendation on color choice was spot on.Cant wait to shoot it.Thanks again bud.


Put the finishing touches on it tonight.

You are welcome and it was my pleasure


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

That agenda is,sick!!!


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm loving these snow camo bows!!! show us a pic of the assembly line! I wanna see all of em! :darkbeer: oh and my SHO too :wink: also did you get my pm?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

COArrow said:


> Shane tuned my bow, I got it back and was able to shoot bare shafts/ fletched touching out to 20 yards. I also let mechanics tune my cars and trucks. Why would a person not want a professional to work on their equipment. CO


Because my driving form doesn't affect how my car runs, but
Does affect how my bow shoots.


----------



## DeAdEye15 (Sep 28, 2013)

Shane, can you tune a bow with a 31.5 inch draw length or would that be a stretch. It seems that would be hard to do if your draw length is 28 to 29 inches.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DeAdEye15 said:


> Shane, can you tune a bow with a 31.5 inch draw length or would that be a stretch. It seems that would be hard to do if your draw length is 28 to 29 inches.


The Agenda above is actually drawing a true 31.5" draw and that is bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards. 

Thanks for asking


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Diekmann said:


> I'm loving these snow camo bows!!! show us a pic of the assembly line! I wanna see all of em! :darkbeer: oh and my SHO too :wink: also did you get my pm?


Yours is in that line
Didn't get the PM

Thanks bro


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Cs 30 back from shane. Perfect as usual. Thx bro.cant wait to chase the turks this coming month!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you, my friend
Sweet looking bow for sure


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elite Energy 35
30/71
450 gr arrow


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Those strings look nice on the 35. Tune looks decent too. ;-)


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Lookin good bro. Have you gone aftermarket on any cable slides for the Elites you have tuned? Been using the Saunders Hyperglides with good success.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> Lookin good bro. Have you gone aftermarket on any cable slides for the Elites you have tuned? Been using the Saunders Hyperglides with good success.


Thanks bro. Honestly I haven't really had a need to, the stock ones have been working out fine. 

I do recommend using the Scorpion Cam and serving lube on the cables where they go through the cable slide. It's slicker than wax and they seem to hold up well doing that.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a S30 in just for tune factory strings still

29/69.5#
474 gr arrow
Peep and loop


----------



## DES1975 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey shane,did you run the agenda thru the chrono,and did you want me to run by today and pic it up?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DES1975 said:


> Hey shane,did you run the agenda thru the chrono,and did you want me to run by today and pic it up?


You bet, I will have to pull up the numbers, I spaced it and forgot to post.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

you non T-Rex arm people and tall people make me jealous. I wish i could shoot heavy arrows fast


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathews Z7
28.5/70
370 gr arrow


----------



## Rampaage (Jan 20, 2014)

Sweet!!! I like the colors too. Thanks Shane for all you've done. I let God judge people but I judge customer service, and you my friend are on the top of the list. Thanks again.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rampaage said:


> Sweet!!! I like the colors too. Thanks Shane for all you've done. I let God judge people but I judge customer service, and you my friend are on the top of the list. Thanks again.


Thank You !

Please keep me posted on how it performs for you


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Forgot to post this yesterday but these are in the works now


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

keep up the great work Shane and keep pumping them out


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Must be nice. Wish i had that "problem" lol. Keep up the good work bro


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Shane,

I'm looking at picking up a ChillR and sending it your way. We discussed the ChillR this on the phone many months ago( when they first came out) and at the time you had not spent much time with them. Have you had one in for a tune and what were your thoughts?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DJO said:


> Shane,
> 
> I'm looking at picking up a ChillR and sending it your way. We discussed the ChillR this on the phone many months ago( when they first came out) and at the time you had not spent much time with them. Have you had one in for a tune and what were your thoughts?


Yes I have. They tune up just fine, centershot will vary a little and sometimes will not go with being parallel with the riser like you see examples of on AT. This does not effect it's shootability at all when the arrow is to the left of center of limb bolts. I learned a long time ago not to fight those situations because your end results are still the same, true arrow flight. 
Just keep me posted bro, it's alway a pleasure working on your bows.


Thanks Guys and Gals
Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Vector 32
28.5/72#
354 gr arrow, peep and loop


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's my Helim that I had tuned from Shane. It's shooting great.

65#
27" DL
330 gr arrow


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt CE G3
27.5/71#
431 Gr arrow peep and loop


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyt CE G3
> 27.5/71#
> 431 Gr arrow peep and loop


Looks good. Bet he still cant hit the side of a barn unless he standing in it lol


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Energy 35
29/60
432 gr arrow with peep and loop 
259 fps


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome thanks man! Can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Energy 35
> 29/60
> 432 gr arrow with peep and loop
> 259 fps


A 29/60 E35. Now we are talking!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

those strings on at E 35 look awesome


----------



## obsesseddeerhunter (Sep 24, 2006)

That's what I like to see, last time I speed checked it I got 304!!! Pretty good increase, Shane is definitely the Master,


----------



## obsesseddeerhunter (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry, I'm referring to the Vector 32 on the previous page!! 304 to 318 is a pretty good increase with a set of strings and a Tune!!!!! If you are entertaining the idea of shipping your bow to him you will not be sorry!!!


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

This may have been asked before, but what distance do you bareshaft tune customer bows?


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

bighunterguy said:


> This may have been asked before, but what distance do you bareshaft tune customer bows?


Shane can correct me but I believe he does it at 20 yards.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Shane can correct me but I believe he does it at 20 yards.


Thanks bro. He's a hell of a shot if he stacks bareshafts at 20 like that for every bow! Wish I could do that lol that snow 35 looks and shoots just like one I own


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> This may have been asked before, but what distance do you bareshaft tune customer bows?





TexasCanesFan said:


> Shane can correct me but I believe he does it at 20 yards.


Yes bro, you are correct. Honestly there is no need to go past that if you are as picky as I am at 20 yards. 
Those 40,50,60 yard video clips are from my own bow tuned within 20 yards. Anything past that that needs adjusting I look to me the shooter or my sight. 

Thanks Guys !


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking for arrows to go with the tune feel free to shoot me a PM for pricing. All arrows will be tested for spine and index fletching accordingly.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Update on turnaround times.

After this weekend I am shooting for a 2 week lead time and will do my best to try and keep up with that. Being with out a bow can be tough and I want to make it as easy as possible for you. 

Your business is much appreciated

Thanks for all the text pics of groups and kills, keep them coming. 
Also Seeing more guys trying their luck at the bareshafts. Congrats to those as well !

Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

A few bows in line for the first of the week


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I see mine there in the group.
I am stoked to get it back.
just make sure you sprinkle of extra magic dust on their Shane.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

MICCOX said:


> Well I see mine there in the group.
> I am stoked to get it back.
> just make sure you sprinkle of extra magic dust on their Shane.


I see mine right next to yours buddy. From what I hear Shane is so busy he can't sprinkle any extra on yours. He has a list a mile long and can't spare the extra. You get what you get.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say there Tom you be nice your I will bribe Shane to cut your string.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Looking for arrows to go with the tune feel free to shoot me a PM for pricing. All arrows will be tested for spine and index fletching accordingly.


Shane you should start a thread on how to do this? Or maybe someone already has?? Don't hear much on this topic. Sorry don't mean to take business away but us DIY guys like to learn from you lol


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> Shane you should start a thread on how to do this? Or maybe someone already has?? Don't hear much on this topic. Sorry don't mean to take business away but us DIY guys like to learn from you lol


Once I get my website up and going I will work quite a bit in there for the DIY guys.


----------



## speeddemon619 (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad to hear your looking to help out the self tuners too! I'm sure if the help is half as good as the tune it will be great and much appreciated and helpful!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Back up for Shane and his great work.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elite Energy 32
27/64.5
385 gr arrow
Loaded string @ 276 fps


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here you go same arrow at 69# bareshafts are still perfect with fletched and 287 fps


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty good numbers for a 27 inch draw.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Elite Energy 32
> 27/64.5
> 385 gr arrow
> Loaded string @ 276 fps





MileHighOutlaw said:


> Pretty good numbers for a 27 inch draw.


^^^this 



ontarget7 said:


> Here you go same arrow at 69# bareshafts are still perfect with fletched and 287 fps


ohh and this^^^ too, I might turn mine up at some point as well, gotta muscle up first though


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice color combo


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

UH OH!!! I know who's bow this is.^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Very nice color combo


What camo is that? Is that an Evolution?


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

bighunterguy said:


> What camo is that? Is that an Evolution?


The camo is stormy hardwoods natural and I do believe it's an evolution..


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

axe6shooter said:


> The camo is stormy hardwoods natural and I do believe it's an evolution..


It is an Evolution,belongs to MICCOX


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Damm that looks good


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

MICCOX said:


> Damm that looks good


Was that a special order? Where'd you get it? Cuz now I want one lol


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

No more special than ordering any other finish.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Tom wind did you take that pic looks good.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I took that right before I dropped our bows off to Shane.


----------



## speeddemon619 (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn that stormy natural with orange cams looks great! Why must you make me want an obsession more and more?!?


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

speeddemon619 said:


> Damn that stormy natural with orange cams looks great! Why must you make me want an obsession more and more?!?


I hear ya there! I'm currently in negotiation for a new one as we speak because of this pic. Lol never would have considered until I saw those pics. Definitely interested in seeing Shane's numbers on that one when done.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathews Drenalin LD 
Just a tune on this one 
31.5"/67#
473 gr arrow
Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Same Mathews Drenalin 
With a 408 gr arrow


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Shane you are letting me sweat it out here.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes he is,because you threatened to have him cut my strings. Lol


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MICCOX said:


> Shane you are letting me sweat it out here.





MileHighOutlaw said:


> Yes he is,because you threatened to have him cut my strings. Lol


I should have both of yours done by Thursday evening


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> I should have both of yours done by Thursday evening


Thank goodness!!!!!!

TTT ;-)


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathews Chill 
27.5/71
367 gr arrow with peep and loop
304 fps
Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Diekmann

Here is a peak at your Strother Wrath SHO









Keep you posted when the parts come in. I will get some better pics when she is all done

Thanks
Shane


----------



## DES1975 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys,just wanted to post my results after shane got a hold of my bow.Went to him for new strings and a tune on my Agenda 7.I am new to shooting spots.Anyways went to my 5 spot league last night and ended up shooting my best score to date a 296 with 29 x's.This was our 5th week shooting and my best score prior to this week was a 281.The bow definetly feels like a different bow after he finished with it.The draw feels smoother, the wall is definetly more solid and it is shooting bullet holes.Thanks again Shane for everything.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Diekmann
> 
> Here is a peak at your Strother Wrath SHO
> 
> ...


sweet! looks like the arrows should get to you tomorrow, I hope the parts do as well, cause now i really want to shoot


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DES1975 said:


> Hey guys,just wanted to post my results after shane got a hold of my bow.Went to him for new strings and a tune on my Agenda 7.I am new to shooting spots.Anyways went to my 5 spot league last night and ended up shooting my best score to date a 296 with 29 x's.This was our 5th week shooting and my best score prior to this week was a 281.The bow definetly feels like a different bow after he finished with it.The draw feels smoother, the wall is definetly more solid and it is shooting bullet holes.Thanks again Shane for everything.


Very nice shooting bro !
Glad she is shooting great for you !

Thank You !
Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Rampage XT
28.5/80#
480 gr arrow with peep and loop

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Obsession Evo
28.75/60
363 gr arrow with peep&loop
301 fps

Bareshafts and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Obsession Evo
> 28.75/60
> 363 gr arrow with peep&loop
> 301 fps
> ...


That is one sick looking bow! i love the beyond parallel-ness and the riser too, really adds to the aggressive look! what kind of rest is that? i'm not familiar... a roller drop away type?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Shane the evolution looks great you picked me up about 10 feet.
great job as always thank you sir


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Diekmann said:


> That is one sick looking bow! i love the beyond parallel-ness and the riser too, really adds to the aggressive look! what kind of rest is that? i'm not familiar... a roller drop away type?


the rest on the evolution is a g5 expert pro


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

"Shane the evolution looks great you picked me up about 10 feet.
great job as always thank you sir"


Better figure out how to slow that thing down a few FPS before the end of the month for the 3rd leg of the series.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll have it down to the 292 293 with no problem


----------



## TraderMike (Sep 23, 2011)

Shane, I am REALLY enjoying my OT7 tuned E35. Peace of mind in knowing I have a perfectly tuned bow in my hand when I am shooting is, as the saying goes, "priceless". Likewise, I am looking forward to getting my "back-up" Obsession back from you as well. So thankful we are neighbors so I don't have to deal with shipping... makes hiding my archery addiction from my wife a little easier.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TraderMike said:


> Shane, I am REALLY enjoying my OT7 tuned E35. Peace of mind in knowing I have a perfectly tuned bow in my hand when I am shooting is, as the saying goes, "priceless". Likewise, I am looking forward to getting my "back-up" Obsession back from you as well. So thankful we are neighbors so I don't have to deal with shipping... makes hiding my archery addiction from my wife a little easier.


Thanks for the kind words bro !
Keep you posted when I start on your Obsession

Thanks
Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Prime Alloy
29.25/70
437 gr arrow 
296 fps

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Obsession Evo
> 28.75/60
> 363 gr arrow with peep&loop
> 301 fps
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that about 10fps under ibo??


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

When did they start making IBO? Not my bow, but ill have one as soon as i free up some cash. If Shane reccomends a bow, regardless if it hits its inflated IBO or not, I for one take notice. He answered the bombardment of questions I asked about the bow. And Im certainly good with what he told me.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

juspassinthru said:


> When did they start making IBO? Not my bow, but ill have one as soon as i free up some cash. If Shane reccomends a bow, regardless if it hits its inflated IBO or not, I for one take notice. He answered the bombardment of questions I asked about the bow. And Im certainly good with what he told me.


Well the one I just bought yesterday must be a freak bow then??


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Might be. From what I hear great bow none the less


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that about 10fps under ibo??


I have been getting a 345-348 tops out of them regardless who's strings I use. Personally I have yet to see one do a legitimate 353. With that said they are a sweet shooting bow and would not hesitate to own one. I have a Phoenix coming myself.

Technically with his peep, clarifier and loop he comes in at a 348 IBO so it wouldn't equate to 10 under


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Spyder 34 LD
32"/71.5#
481 gr arrow 
Peep and loop
304 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Would pay good money to see YOU at full draw with that " gorilla arm" thing lol. Excellent results as usual


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> Would pay good money to see YOU at full draw with that " gorilla arm" thing lol. Excellent results as usual


I would have too ! LOL


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Obsession Addiction
29/67.8
403 gr arrow
Peep and loop

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Shane that addiction is 1 good looking Bow.
tom will be 1 happy camper


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Cant wait on my Evolution to get here. Their bows look just plain sick.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

which Camo pattern did you go with on your evolution


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Stormy Original. Black cams. Red/blk strings. The strings will be replaced with Blk/silver with red pin Strict9s


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech 360
29.5/70.5
402 Gr arrow
Peep and loop
332 fps

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Bowtech 360
> 29.5/70.5
> 402 Gr arrow
> Peep and loop
> ...


Is everyone else getting numbers like that on a 400 g arrow? Is that an exception or the norm for the 360???


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wally6886 said:


> Is everyone else getting numbers like that on a 400 g arrow? Is that an exception or the norm for the 360???


That's right on par with 360 IBO equivalent calculation. 
Not sure what others are getting so I can't answer you there.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt CST #3 cam
29/72
440 gr 
Peep and loop
306 fps

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> That's right on par with 360 IBO equivalent calculation.
> Not sure what others are getting so I can't answer you there.


I was under the impression that the 360's weren't hitting IBO, but i must've been given some bad info... Good work, btw.


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

received my bow from Shane the other day and was finally able to shoot it. shoots amazing and turned out great. Thanks man for tuning it and everything!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ssmith10 said:


> received my bow from Shane the other day and was finally able to shoot it. shoots amazing and turned out great. Thanks man for tuning it and everything!
> View attachment 1945633
> View attachment 1945634


I'm envious of your bow, and the fact you can shoot with shades on.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ssmith10 said:


> received my bow from Shane the other day and was finally able to shoot it. shoots amazing and turned out great. Thanks man for tuning it and everything!
> View attachment 1945633
> View attachment 1945634


Thank You ! Glad the E35 is shooting well for you and best of luck in the shoots you got coming up



bowhuntermitch said:


> I'm envious of your bow, and the fact you can shoot with shades on.


Wish I could shoot with sunglasses on as well. With my facial structure and anchor point all I see is the middle of the frame of my sunglasses.

LOL !! I think about that every time I see Cameron Haynes shoot in his videos as well.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 Lefty 
30/76
475 gr arrow
Peep and loop
304 fps

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Lefty!?!?!?!? Ok bro...now im jealous


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

juspassinthru said:


> Lefty!?!?!?!? Ok bro...now im jealous


Agreed. That's talent.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

Shane are you ambydeckstrious or are you just cool like that and can shoot lefty?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys !
Have just learned how to shoot left handed over the years tuning all the bows. I know how it seems like the lefties get the short end of the stick and made it a goal quite a few years back to focus on shooting left handed shooting so I can offer the same tune as I do for righties.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech Experience
29/73
408 gr arrow
Peep and loop
322 fps

Bareshaft & Fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## jpaese (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks great Shane , thanks again


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Bowtech Experience
> 29/73
> 408 gr arrow
> Peep and loop
> ...


Good grief that is fast.


----------



## jpaese (Jul 31, 2010)

That's my sentiments also, I can't wait to get it back


----------



## joelbiltz (Jan 11, 2006)

Shane. Can't wait to see mine show up on here.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Joel, when Shane gets done with your bow you gonna have to do a group comparison thread between it and one of your Gunwerks rifles


----------



## joelbiltz (Jan 11, 2006)

Going to be close. Just can't quite get 700-800 yards out of that CS34

Here is a 800 yard group with the 7 LRM Gunwerks rifle though.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

joelbiltz said:


> Going to be close. Just can't quite get 700-800 yards out of that CS34
> 
> Here is a 800 yard group with the 7 LRM Gunwerks rifle though.


It's going to be close . Nice shooting bro !
I will be starting on yours more than likely tomorrow evening


----------



## joelbiltz (Jan 11, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> It's going to be close . Nice shooting bro !
> I will be starting on yours more than likely tomorrow evening


If it shoots like that at 800 those Eastern Colorado mulies have NO CHANCE. LOL. Can't wait to see the results. Thanks Shane.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Strother Wrath SHO
27.5/64.8
395 Gr arrow
Peep and loop
280 fps

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

What is that funky looking thing on that arrow?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

juspassinthru said:


> What is that funky looking thing on that arrow?


It's a Starrflight FOB. What did you think of them, Shane? I shot them for a couple months and have my opinions.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Im interested. How do they perform


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> It's a Starrflight FOB. What did you think of them, Shane? I shot them for a couple months and have my opinions.


I have tried them off and on a few times and will be honest I prefer a 2" Blazer with a 6* helical. 

The biggest reason for me is the long range shooting that I do. The Fobs seem to taper off more than the Blazers. Not only that they would get expensive shooting groups and breaking them. One other factor for me is facial contact, I try and have as little as possible and with my structure they make it difficult. 

They work great for some but not what I prefer.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Exactly my findings as well. They cut wind unbelievably well, though!


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

Whooohooo, busted nock!!! Send it here I want to try!!!! I got extra fobs in anticipation of it shooting much better now :wink: In the wind is why I shoot fobs, I like the no fletching time but the wind shoot ability is where it's at. It seems to be constantly windy where I'm at and I like to practice as much as I can but can't shoot indoors. This shot is before the tune at 80 yards in 20 to 25 mph straight crosswind... I'm no shane but it was impressive to me, I can't wait to see what I can attempt at with my bow now correctly assembled and OT7 tuned 
View attachment 1948190


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

joelbiltz said:


> Going to be close. Just can't quite get 700-800 yards out of that CS34
> 
> Here is a 800 yard group with the 7 LRM Gunwerks rifle though.


Throw a 8x lense on the CS and showdown!!!! the bow has a chance cause the gun missed!!!!..... seriously though that's some daaaaaanng fine shooting, I shoot that grouping at 300 yards on a good day


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't shoot like Shane but maybe when I grow up......this was one of the first groups I shot this morning at 20 yards after getting my bow back from Shane and I haven't shot in well over a month, maybe longer. Bow shoots great and these strings are excellent. Thanks again Shane.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

That 800 yard group is unreal.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Daniel75 said:


> I can't shoot like Shane but maybe when I grow up......this was one of the first groups I shot this morning at 20 yards after getting my bow back from Shane and I haven't shot in well over a month, maybe longer. Bow shoots great and these strings are excellent. Thanks again Shane.


Awesome Daniel. Strings really look good.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Daniel75 said:


> I can't shoot like Shane but maybe when I grow up......this was one of the first groups I shot this morning at 20 yards after getting my bow back from Shane and I haven't shot in well over a month, maybe longer. Bow shoots great and these strings are excellent. Thanks again Shane.


Very nice bro ! 
You are welcome and thank you for your patience !


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry for slacking on pics guys, just been busy. Here is a couple in the works


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

Can't wait to get mine back and see how it shoots!


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Busy isnt an acceptable excuse. We have been deprived of our daily Ontarget7 bow porn. Lol


----------



## joelbiltz (Jan 11, 2006)

Yea. I need some pics of mine put up here. Lol. I can't wait to see it and really can't wait to shoot her.


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

tell me about it! lol mine has been sitting in a closed ups store 20 mins away from me all weekend, talk about a tease


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

joelbiltz said:


> Yea. I need some pics of mine put up here. Lol. I can't wait to see it and really can't wait to shoot her.


Here's a sneak peak at yours Joe


----------



## joelbiltz (Jan 11, 2006)

Looking great. Bet it shoots great too. Thanks for the sneak peek.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elite Energy 35
29.5/60
443 gr arrow 
Peep & loop
260 fps

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow. That target blue looks amazing!!!!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

joelbiltz said:


> Looking great. Bet it shoots great too. Thanks for the sneak peek.


Yours is all do bro
Thank You !

Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34
29/62
338 gr arrow
Peep and loop
308 fps

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## joelbiltz (Jan 11, 2006)

Sweet. Gained 8 FPS from before and after. Can't wait to get her back. Thanks a ton.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

joelbiltz said:


> Sweet. Gained 8 FPS from before and after. Can't wait to get her back. Thanks a ton.


You are welcome


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Vector 32
29/63.5
380 gr arrow
Peep and loop
301 fps

Bareshafts and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Spyder Turbo in for tune/ no strings on this one. 
28.5/60
400 gr arrow
Peep and loop
278 fps

Bareshafts and fletched at 20


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Not to high jack your thread Shane, but I know you've had very good success tuning the Faktors this year. Finally got mine tuned where I'm liking it and I'm getting really good results.

2014 Hoyt Faktor Turbo
27" DL (#2C), 59.5#

295gr arrow at 311 fps

It seems like I'm getting a good 8 fps higher than I should, which is awesome. And this is all with stock strings (I have a set of BCY X strings that I haven't even touched yet).

But here's the interesting thing, my limbs are bottomed out at 59.5# on a 60# bow.

Any overall thoughts/comments?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

kabnt2005 said:


> Not to high jack your thread Shane, but I know you've had very good success tuning the Faktors this year. Finally got mine tuned where I'm liking it and I'm getting really good results.
> 
> 2014 Hoyt Faktor Turbo
> 27" DL (#2C), 59.5#
> ...


Those numbers are on par for what I have been seeing. Was this a new bow ? If so did it always peek at that weight ?
I'm sure I will get slammed for this but the reason why I ask is, I have seen some stretch with the X material this year In comparison to the 452X.


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Those numbers are on par for what I have been seeing. Was this a new bow ? If so did it always peek at that weight ?
> I'm sure I will get slammed for this but the reason why I ask is, I have seen some stretch with the X material this year In comparison to the 452X.


I too have heard of some stretching in the X material. I got the bow a couple months ago, but I honestly didn't get much time with it until recently. Got my new 3D arrows built and tuned up this weekend and went to raise my poundage to accommodate a 5 grains per pound target.

I'm going to measure my ATA/BH when I get home and compare to the tune chart.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

kabnt2005 said:


> I too have heard of some stretching in the X material. I got the bow a couple months ago, but I honestly didn't get much time with it until recently. Got my new 3D arrows built and tuned up this weekend and went to raise my poundage to accommodate a 5 grains per pound target.
> 
> I'm going to measure my ATA/BH when I get home and compare to the tune chart.


I would get your actual draw length measured on a draw board and that would tell me right away if you have had some stretch.


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> I would get your actual draw length measured on a draw board and that would tell me right away if you have had some stretch.


So would it be an issue with the string stretching or the cables that would affect the peak draw weight?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

kabnt2005 said:


> So would it be an issue with the string stretching or the cables that would affect the peak draw weight?


Cables mainly effecting peak draw weight. The by-product is then twisting your cables to gain it again and with that your draw length increases even more. Then your left twisting up your string as well to compensate for the extra draw length, which becomes a pain for some because peep height, nock height etc will have to all be redone. 

I still have the best results with 452X from a tuning standpoint with less settling in time and longevity of holding a tune.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34
28.5/61.5
384 gr arrow
Peep and loop
292 fps

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Cables mainly effecting peak draw weight. The by-product is then twisting your cables to gain it again and with that your draw length increases even more. Then your left twisting up your string as well to compensate for the extra draw length, which becomes a pain for some because peep height, nock height etc will have to all be redone.
> 
> I still have the best results with 452X from a tuning standpoint with less settling in time and longevity of holding a tune.


So my BH is spot on (5 3/4"), but my ATA is 32 13/16" instead of 32 1/2".


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34
> 28.5/61.5
> 384 gr arrow
> Peep and loop
> ...



Awesome Shane. Can't wait to get it back. Thank you.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Crapshot said:


> Awesome Shane. Can't wait to get it back. Thank you.


Thank You !

She is in route to you bro. Please keep me posted

Shane


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

Shane, first and foremost, thanks a ton for your shared knowledge with all of us. You let go of gold nuggets every now and then that are head and shoulders above a lot of advice I've found, when it comes to tuning and shooting. Your willingness to help others, and your humble demeanor sets you in a category of few. Thank you bro.

Second, I wanted to pick your brain on one of the pictures you posted that does not have serving where the yoke splits.. if that's what I'm seeing.. have you noticed this configuration to be any less stable, or not hold a tune as well?

I have maybe 120 shots on some strings I made that are pretty stable, but I noticed the yokes changed a little. Every strand was laid with 3 oz of tension, tag end serving, and stretched to 280-285 pounds for over an hour while I served. Serving tension was 5#. 

What Ive noticed with several of my strings if after a tune, and several hundred shots before tuning, it shot well, yet I ended up having to make minor tweaks after a while. I had 4k shots on my last set and had to tweek it twice... is that normal? I'm not the human hooter shooter that you are, but I feel like I'm a little above the average weekend shooter. I might just notice things more as I grow more in this hobby/sport.. 

Attempting to remedy the issue I served 3.5" where the Y splits, under 8# of tent ion and left all my tag ends on my cables at the cam peg, not the yoke loops. But, for the average guy, should it make a difference? I know with several of my bows, if I get the centers shot set and cams flat, it shoots very well. I'm just unsure if I'm doing something different over time, or if I have a flaw with my string building. What's your opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Dang-- thought that Spyder was mine--- until I saw the arrow weights-- nice speed tho!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech Insanity CPX
28.5/71.5
450 gr arrow 
Peep and loop
304 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Have you done any testing on the Easton Hexx or Bloodline arrows? If you have, I was curious
on how they tested for straightness and spine consistency.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech 360
29/72
374 gr arrow
Peep and loop
339 fps

Bareshaft and [email protected] yards


----------



## jl3216 (Jul 29, 2004)

Those 2 look great Shane! Can't wait to shoot them. ..


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jl3216 said:


> Those 2 look great Shane! Can't wait to shoot them. ..


Thanks bro

I will keep you posted when they ship with tracking info

Can't wait for you to shoot them as well :teeth:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elite Energy 35
29/65
376 Gr arrow
Peep and loop
298 fps

Bareshaft & Fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't wait to get mine back! With all the happy customers, I'm excited!


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

deer slayer 11 said:


> Can't wait to get mine back! With all the happy customers, I'm excited!


This^^^^


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elite Energy 32
28/79
395 gr arrow
Peep & Loop
314 fps

Bareshaft & Fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ShakeNbake1199 (Jan 21, 2014)

Great work as always Shane! Cant wait to see how my Spyder Turbo turns out after strings and tune


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Can't wait to get this E35 in Max-1 to you. I'm gonna go with those strings you sent me a picture of. I'm thinking I might wind up liking the 35 better than the 32 :embara:


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Elite Energy 35
> 29/65
> 376 Gr arrow
> Peep and loop
> ...


Liking that color combo. Glad you posted it up as I have that coming for a DXT. Thanks bro. Keep up the good work


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ShakeNbake1199 said:


> Great work as always Shane! Cant wait to see how my Spyder Turbo turns out after strings and tune


Thanks bro

Hoping your cams are in by the end of the week. The CST is a great bow, looking forward to getting that done for you


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Daniel75 said:


> Can't wait to get this E35 in Max-1 to you. I'm gonna go with those strings you sent me a picture of. I'm thinking I might wind up liking the 35 better than the 32 :embara:


That's a great color combo for Max-1. I bet you like the E 35 as well. Just let me know when you are ready

Thanks bro


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing some pics of a sweet E35 in black/ camo!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

golfernash said:


> Looking forward to seeing some pics of a sweet E35 in black/ camo!


Yours is coming up here shortly

Thanks bro for your patience

Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Obsession Knightmare
Just a tune with factory strings
30/70.5
451 gr arrow
Peep and loop
308 fps

Bareshaft & Fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Spyder 30
27/73
378 gr arrow
Peep and loop
307 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards. My apologies on the split shaft.


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait to get her back in my hands. I've been having withdrawals for the past couple weeks.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

deer slayer 11 said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to get her back in my hands. I've been having withdrawals for the past couple weeks.


Thanks for your patience and hope it will be worth the wait for you. Keep me posted and shoot me a text of your thoughts when you get to shooting it. Shipping out today 

Thanks
Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34

29/61.5
426 gr arrow
Peep and loop
282 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34
> 
> 29/61.5
> 426 gr arrow
> ...


Awesome! You killed a blazer too!


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34
> 
> 29/61.5
> 426 gr arrow
> ...


Good speeds. That's as fast as the turbo.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MOTU said:


> Good speeds. That's as fast as the turbo.


Definitely good speeds out of that one


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PSE Supra
27 3/8 / 53.5#
367 gr arrow
Peep and loop
264 fps

Bareshafts and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Shane. That looks awesome!!
Its 10 fps faster than before according to my chrono!
Can't wait to get it back!!


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34
> 
> 29/61.5
> 426 gr arrow
> ...


Number 2 or 3 cam on that one Shane??


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nvcnvc said:


> Thanks Shane. That looks awesome!!
> Its 10 fps faster than before according to my chrono!
> Can't wait to get it back!!


Thank You !

Keep me posted when you get it back

Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nontypical169 said:


> Number 2 or 3 cam on that one Shane??


#2 cam


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elite Energy 35
29/71.5
406 gr arrow
Peep and loop
302 fps

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

That bow sure is pretty!


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Elite Energy 35
> 29/71.5
> 406 gr arrow
> Peep and loop
> ...


Good looking bow and great numbers.


----------



## Tink69 (Jan 19, 2011)

Shane I sure have enjoyed my elite answer I bought and had u tune and build strings for me. My strings are red white and blue pin striped. Ty brother for your awesome work


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tink69 said:


> Shane I sure have enjoyed my elite answer I bought and had u tune and build strings for me. My strings are red white and blue pin striped. Ty brother for your awesome work


Thanks bro
Glad she is shooting well for you !


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Matrix
28/60.5
452 gr arrow
Peep and loop
260 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## DeAdEye15 (Sep 28, 2013)

Is this the Matrix you wrote about with the anti torque devises that required some torque to bareshaft tune?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DeAdEye15 said:


> Is this the Matrix you wrote about with the anti torque devises that required some torque to bareshaft tune?


Yep


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elite Energy 35
30/70
412 gr arrow
Peep and loop
308 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## jdk040 (May 27, 2008)

That's one fine looking Elite.
I didn't expect 308fps
Thanks Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jdk040 said:


> That's one fine looking Elite.
> I didn't expect 308fps
> Thanks Shane


Thank You !

Keep me posted when you get some time behind it


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Good results as always Shane.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Good results as always Shane.


Thanks bro !


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Spyder 34 #2 cam

28.5/72.5
455 gr arrow
Peep and loop
288 fps

Bareshafts and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## jmorgan41480 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweeeeeet! Thanks for an excellent job, Shane!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jmorgan41480 said:


> Sweeeeeet! Thanks for an excellent job, Shane!


Thank You bro ! Always a pleasure tuning your bows. I will give you a call later today


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyt Spyder 30
> 27/73
> 378 gr arrow
> Peep and loop
> ...









. Do you give refunds for damaged arrows?  I need to do a little adjustment on my sight, but for 30 yards I'll take it! The string looks amazing! Thanks again!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

deer slayer 11 said:


> View attachment 1973241
> . Do you give refunds for damaged arrows?  I need to do a little adjustment on my sight, but for 30 yards I'll take it! The string looks amazing! Thanks again!


You are very welcome !
Glad it's shooting very well for you .
Please let me know if you need anything

Thanks
Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt CS 34 
31 3/8 / 81.5
525 gr arrow
Peep and loop
314-316 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Energy 35

26.5/62
352 gr arrow
Peep and loop
282 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20


----------



## Arrow Afflicted (Feb 11, 2014)

Seeing all these E35s tuned to perfection is really making me want to send mine in for the OT7 treatment! Once I get settled in my new house I might be shipping it your way! Great work Shane!


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Arrow Afflicted said:


> Seeing all these E35s tuned to perfection is really making me want to send mine in for the OT7 treatment! Once I get settled in my new house I might be shipping it your way! Great work Shane!


No offense to Shane or his tuning but the E35 is quite simple to tune. Easiest tuning Elite ever.


----------



## DeAdEye15 (Sep 28, 2013)

What spine arrow does the 81.5 pound Hoyt with 31 inch draw take? Has to be a 250 or stiffer. My 70 pound Faktor 34 with 31 inch draw has to be dialed down to 68 to spine correctly with .300 axis shafts, at 70 pounds their slightly to weak. My arrows have to be cut at least 30 inches to be at least 1 inch in front of the rest.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DeAdEye15 said:


> What spine arrow does the 81.5 pound Hoyt with 31 inch draw take? Has to be a 250 or stiffer. My 70 pound Faktor 34 with 31 inch draw has to be dialed down to 68 to spine correctly with .300 axis shafts, at 70 pounds their slightly to weak. My arrows have to be cut at least 30 inches to be at least 1 inch in front of the rest.


200 spine on that bow


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Any more bows in the bull pen? I'm hoping to see a black one up here soon.c:


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

gritsnfishin1 said:


> Any more bows in the bull pen? I'm hoping to see a black one up here soon.c:


Me to, but I hope its my black one lol


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL i wish we lived close, we could bet. What kind of bow? What are you shooting while you are waiting?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

gritsnfishin1 said:


> LOL i wish we lived close, we could bet. What kind of bow? What are you shooting while you are waiting?



He has my spyder 34LD but going with 31'' draw on it (specs says 31.5-32'' draw) but with a mod change you can get 31'' out of it and it has the longer Brace height and a tad longer ata. which I like and need.

I'm shooting my cpxl and it has been my number 1 bow since 2012 and still is but I'm going to see if this spyder takes it spot.

what bow does he have of yours? You have anything to shoot while its out for strings and tune?


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

bowtech2006 said:


> He has my spyder 34LD but going with 31'' draw on it (specs says 31.5-32'' draw) but with a mod change you can get 31'' out of it and it has the longer Brace height and a tad longer ata. which I like and need.
> 
> I'm shooting my cpxl and it has been my number 1 bow since 2012 and still is but I'm going to see if this spyder takes it spot.
> 
> what bow does he have of yours? You have anything to shoot while its out for strings and tune?


He has my dna sp. Im shooting my trusty pse evo. I think ill have that bow forever. Its always been my goto bow. I was shoting today, and the neighbors peeked over my fence and wanted to know what was going on. Well they found out that funny thwack sound they keep hearing was me shooting. They mived in abt 2 months ago and couldn't figure out what the funny sounds were.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

gritsnfishin1 said:


> Any more bows in the bull pen? I'm hoping to see a black one up here soon.c:





bowtech2006 said:


> Me to, but I hope its my black one lol


Quite a few in the bull pen and both of yours are in there. 

Out with the family for the 4th and will be back at it Monday. 

Have a great 4th and a great weekend as well

Thanks
Guys


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Defiantley ready to see a gunmetal Phoenix pop on this thread


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Shane, have fun, ur family is way more important than my bow. My oldest goes to boot camp Monday and we're having a lil party for him. He may see the old man cry.:usa2:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking to take Friday off to get a few more out than normal for the week

Thanks guys! 
Shane


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Looking to take Friday off to get a few more out than normal for the week
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Shane


Awesome I'm excited


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Faktor 30

27.5/61.5
389 gr arrow
280 fps with peep and loop

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Element G3
28.25/73#
380 gr arrow
314 fps peep and loop

Bareshaft and fletched @ 20 yards


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Great specs on the element g3


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathews Chill

28 3/8 measured draw
67.5#
364 gr arrow
Peep and loop
306 fps

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Ready to see an Obsession Phoenix in gunmetal shooting darts come across this thread


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

I keep watching for that Element shooting darts


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Every day i check this thread hoping to see my bow. Its like waiting for x-mas.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

hunts one said:


> I keep watching for that Element shooting darts


O boy I bet that element that he did a couple posts up was like a bad tease lol


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry guys but I haven't had time to update more pics. Doing my best to get these out for you. Your patience is much appreciated


I will have a window from Aug 13th thru the 27th I can take in some bows. After that I will be on hold till the middle of November due to my hunts and guiding hunters.

Thanks
Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


>


What's the specs on this ? Awesome bows Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Huntin Hard said:


> What's the specs on this ? Awesome bows Shane


I forget off hand but had to go with no speed nocks to slow it down per customers specs. He is shooting it for competition. 

I believe it was backed down to 62# 30.5" draw at 297 fps. Arrow weight was 382 gr

Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

Kind of like November and being 10 years old, just waiting for Santa


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

hunts one said:


> Kind of like November and being 10 years old, just waiting for Santa


Hi Bill

You are looking at not this coming week but next week to start on yours. 
Thanks for your patience, you won't be disappointed .


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

hunts one said:


> Kind of like November and being 10 years old, just waiting for Santa




You and me both!


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

n


ontarget7 said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> You are looking at not this coming week but next week to start on yours.
> Thanks for your patience, you won't be disappointed .


No problem, the wait is part of the excitement.
From what I see I'm sure there won't be any disappointment.
Thanks Shane you have been great from the first contact.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Shane the strings and bows are looking good buddy! Enjoy your down time and I hope you have a safe and enjoyable hunting season.

Question: I see you're using tied nocking points inside the d-loops now? Just curious as to what changed from this time last year? In my "How to tied nocking points thread" you stated that you see no benefits from tied nock sets. Just curious that's all.



> Not taking away from Tony's tip at all.
> 
> However, I would have to disagree with your statement. Over the years I have seen no benefits from nock sets


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

No real reason other than for customers changing d loops out down the road. Just makes it easier for them since nock height is established with the tied in nocks. Pretty much the only reason bro.

Thanks Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry guys slacking on pics just busy trying to get caught up before my hunt and the guiding starts. 

Here is a Obsession Phoenix 
28.5/66
Peep and loop
374 gr arrow


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Sorry guys slacking on pics just busy trying to get caught up before my hunt and the guiding starts.
> 
> Here is a Obsession Phoenix
> 28.5/66
> ...


G whoever owns that one is a lucky fella, wait that's me!
The strings look SHARP!


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

The orange / silver with a black pin stripe, are they from Park-n-Sons? If so what are the official names for the colors as that string is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

No Shane now uses Wes from stage 1 strings I believe


----------



## zjohn14 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quick ? Or advice on peep size been using 3/16 I hunt more than target shoot. but hope to have target bow soon. What size peep do u suggest for hunting the 3/16 is great it's bright outside


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Drenalin70 said:


> The orange / silver with a black pin stripe, are they from Park-n-Sons? If so what are the official names for the colors as that string is exactly what I am looking for.





Joebert said:


> No Shane now uses Wes from stage 1 strings I believe


Yep, strings are from Wes at Stage 1 Strings
Color is sunset orange / Silver with double black pin stripe



zjohn14 said:


> Quick ? Or advice on peep size been using 3/16 I hunt more than target shoot. but hope to have target bow soon. What size peep do u suggest for hunting the 3/16 is great it's bright outside


Personally, I use a 3/16" but will be trying out a 7/32 which is slightly bigger than the 3/16 but not as big as 1/4". Should match the AXT driver sight I am using this year perfect


----------



## zjohn14 (Oct 23, 2013)

, what about those peeps tru glo an apex make you can change without a press. 3/16 has work good past 3 years now feels like in the evening or low light I need bigger sight


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zjohn14 said:


> , what about those peeps tru glo an apex make you can change without a press. 3/16 has work good past 3 years now feels like in the evening or low light I need bigger sight


Have not tried them but have used the Specialty Archery Super Ball Peeps. 
What you are referring to is the reason why I am going to a 7/32 for hunting with my particular setup this year


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

In the works right now

Thanks guys !


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks familiar, won't be long now!!!!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

All the bows in this pic will be shipping out on Friday. 

Thanks
Guys


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

Man that Element is a nice bow!


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> All the bows in this pic will be shipping out on Friday.
> 
> Thanks
> Guys


Hey Shane, Looks like the ole' Insanity is in the very front.... Hope that means she's the very first one out.... LOL..... Just kidding ya. Looks Great !! Now that's what I call a wall full of bows


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech Insanity
28.75/70#
383 gr arrow


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Spyder Turbo
29.50/60#
343 gr arrow
Peep &Loop










Sorry wrong arrow pic LOL !
Here is the right one


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Element G3
27.42/66.5#
383 gr arrow
Peep & Loop










Sorry wrong arrow pic, should have been this one


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech Insanity

28/62
413 gr arrow
Peep & Loop


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt S30
26.5/65.8#
331 gr
Peep & Loop


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech Experience
30.5/70
420 gr arrow
Peep & Loop

I don't get shocked much but this one with the specs and 400 spine Carbon Injexions tuned perfect. Thought for sure I was going to have some issues but bareshafts are absolutely perfect


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Custom Hoyt Alphaburner
29.75/79# limbs make it a 5" brace height
421 gr arrow
Peep & Loop


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Custom Hoyt Alphaburner
> 29.75/79# limbs make it a 5" brace height
> 421 gr arrow
> Peep & Loop


HOLY LONG STRING setup.... strings about to touch cams.....

did you say its a 79# ?????


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, 79#

Looks closer in that angle of the pic than what it really is. Still close but right in spec per customers request and tuned up perfect


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow! 79# with spirals...more of a man than I am! 

Awesome work Shane!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

WCork said:


> Wow! 79# with spirals...more of a man than I am!
> 
> Awesome work Shane!


Thanks bro

Obsession Phoenix
29/73
420 gr arrow
Peep & Loop

Busted one of my arrows tuning this one for a customer . Really liking these bows and glad I am hunting with one this year


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech Invasion

29/55.5
475 gr arrow
Peep & Loop


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW!!! I can't believe what a difference in my bow.
Shane thanks for a great job.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

hunts one said:


> WOW!!! I can't believe what a difference in my bow.
> Shane thanks for a great job.


Your welcome !
Please keep me posted on how your season goes this year

Thanks
Shane


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Shane thanks for the help with my mishap. Wish there more people/business like you.


----------



## mathewsslinger (Sep 16, 2013)

So how does this work I send you my bow and you tune it or what I'm kind of lost here ??


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

camelcluch said:


> Shane thanks for the help with my mishap. Wish there more people/business like you.


Not a problem



mathewsslinger said:


> So how does this work I send you my bow and you tune it or what I'm kind of lost here ??


If you have any questions you can call me, not sure what your lost about


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Obsession Phoenix 
27.5/57#
267 fps with loaded string 

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry ^^^^^^
Forgot 406 gr arrow


----------



## N8 (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Bgrard (Jun 17, 2014)

Will get more pics but the results of self tuning 40yrd group 2014 g5 alloy 28.5 DL 62# qad and iq sight







haven't cronoed yet


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking good !


----------



## Bgrard (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bgrard said:


> Thank you


Your welcome


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry for not posting pics lately !

Here is before and after specs on one today

Hoyt CS 30 #3 cam 

Before specs
62.3# 28" draw, 398 gr [email protected] 276 fps










Specs after
28/60.2
398 gr [email protected] 280 fps










Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtech Insanity CPXL

30/62.5#
409 gr arrow / peep and loop
308 fps



















20 yards fletched and bareshaft


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PSE DNA

28/72#
441 gr arrow / Peep a Loop
300 fps










Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Have a few final details left
Obsession Phoenix
29.5"/70.5#
455 gr arrow
Peep and loop
298 fps


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt CS Turbo #3 cam

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoyt CS Turbo #2 cam

Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Hoyt CS Turbo #2 cam
> 
> Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


Looks awesome Shane! Can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks ! She shoots even better .


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

You not only do nice work but you are also a good guy!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dhom said:


> You not only do nice work but you are also a good guy!


Thanks bro, always a pleasure talking with you


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Darton DS 3714


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Obsession Phoenix


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## idavis (Jan 15, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


>


I think this Omen is 27" draw but it sure does look good.


----------



## str (Jun 28, 2009)

guys I have to ge t new strings this year ,does this super tune make you that much more accurate , in other words is it worth the time and money to have this done. I have never yoked tuned nor can I get a bareshaft to hit with a fletched arrow.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

isaacd said:


> I think this Omen is 27" draw but it sure does look good.


That it is my friend, but it is very typical on the Omens to run long. Factory strings actually measured 27 5/8. The new strings and tune is measuring 27 3/8


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks bro, always a pleasure talking with you


Happy New Year! I enjoy our conversations! I have learned so much from you! Than you!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dhom said:


> Happy New Year! I enjoy our conversations! I have learned so much from you! Than you!


Happy New Year, bro ! Anytime


----------



## idavis (Jan 15, 2010)

str said:


> guys I have to ge t new strings this year ,does this super tune make you that much more accurate , in other words is it worth the time and money to have this done. I have never yoked tuned nor can I get a bareshaft to hit with a fletched arrow.


The Omen above your post is mine. I do not have the bow back yet as Shane is still tuning it. I can tell you that this bow chrono'd at 282fps multiple times before giving it to Shane. I have tried to shoot bare shafts at 20 yards before and lets just say it wasn't pretty. I will update you when I get the bow back on my results on bareshafts shooting with fletched when I pick the bow up. Judging from the pics of previous bows that Shane has done I am sure that it will be totally worth it for you to send your bow to him. Pricing new strings and then getting a bow shop to install them for you there is not much price difference to have it done to perfection by someone like Shane.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

isaacd said:


> The Omen above your post is mine. I do not have the bow back yet as Shane is still tuning it. I can tell you that this bow chrono'd at 282fps multiple times before giving it to Shane. I have tried to shoot bare shafts at 20 yards before and lets just say it wasn't pretty. I will update you when I get the bow back on my results on bareshafts shooting with fletched when I pick the bow up. Judging from the pics of previous bows that Shane has done I am sure that it will be totally worth it for you to send your bow to him. Pricing new strings and then getting a bow shop to install them for you there is not much price difference to have it done to perfection by someone like Shane.


Tune is holding perfect and ready to go for you. 
Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards


----------



## JDB9818 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just wanted to give a plug to Shane. He has tuned two bows for me, an Obsession Evolution and most recently an Obsession Sniper GT. My Sniper GT was hands down my favorite bow before the tune and new string / cable set, now it is just ridiculous. If you are thinking about a super tune and new threads don't hesitate to get your bow to Shane! I see him doing an Obsession Delta 6 sometime this year.

Thanks Shane.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

JDB9818 said:


> Just wanted to give a plug to Shane. He has tuned two bows for me, an Obsession Evolution and most recently an Obsession Sniper GT. My Sniper GT was hands down my favorite bow before the tune and new string / cable set, now it is just ridiculous. If you are thinking about a super tune and new threads don't hesitate to get your bow to Shane! I see him doing an Obsession Delta 6 sometime this year.
> 
> Thanks Shane.


Thanks bro 
Glad you are enjoying your bows and look forward to tuning that Delta 6 up for you as well


----------



## idavis (Jan 15, 2010)

*Thanks Shane!*



ontarget7 said:


> Tune is holding perfect and ready to go for you.
> Bareshaft and fletched at 20 yards











13 yards bareshaft and fletched.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

isaacd said:


> View attachment 2123552
> 
> 
> 13 yards bareshaft and fletched.


Very nice bro !


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Starting the 1st of April I will be taking in more of a work load for bow tuning. Not that I really have ever stopped per say but things on the construction end have changed where I'm not physically working it anymore. This has allowed me to increase my load on the bow tuning side of things to about 20-25 bows a month. 

I will revitalize this thread and keep you updated with specs, results etc on different bows in for tuning. 

Have any questions please feel free to ask

Thanks
Shane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Starting the 1st of April I will be taking in more of a work load for bow tuning. Not that I really have ever stopped per say but things on the construction end have changed where I'm not physically working it anymore. This has allowed me to increase my load on the bow tuning side of things to about 20-25 bows a month.
> 
> I will revitalize this thread and keep you updated with specs, results etc on different bows in for tuning.
> 
> ...


Great to hear Shane....I have always enjoyed you knowledge and results!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

1KNIGHT said:


> Great to hear Shane....I have always enjoyed you knowledge and results!!


Thanks for the kind words 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mathews Helim 
Buckslayer Strings
26.5/69.5#
361 gr arrow










20 yards bareshaft and fletched 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Just got my bow back from Shane last week....bow shoots awesome.

Thanks again shane.


Tim


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tim/OH said:


> Just got my bow back from Shane last week....bow shoots awesome.
> 
> Thanks again shane.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim

Not a problem ! Glad you are enjoying it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Obsession Fusion 6
True measured draw on a 28.5" cam

29/73.5
440 gr arrow



















When your asked to see how both arrows tuned at 20 yards




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey Shane - awesome to hear! 

Still doing remote tuning help as well?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Itbvolks said:


> Hey Shane - awesome to hear!
> 
> Still doing remote tuning help as well?


Yes, sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

Tag


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Mathews Helim
> Buckslayer Strings
> 26.5/69.5#
> 361 gr arrow
> ...


 There's my old faithful. Looks awesome. Thanks again Shane. Can't wait to get her back


----------

